# Tyco Command Control questions



## Rhodes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello new guy here.

I just purchased a complete Tyco Command Control slotless race track at a flee market, reminded me of my childhood and I couldn't resist.

Of course it has issues like the thing doesn't work so hot. The cars don't stay in place, any quick tips, is it most likely a car issue.

What keeps the car in it's lane?

Sean


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rhodes said:


> Hello new guy here.
> 
> I just purchased a complete Tyco Command Control slotless race track at a flee market, reminded me of my childhood and I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


It might have something to do with pick up shoes.. I am not sure. its been a long time since I played those slotless cars.

Wes


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I had a Tyco "Total Control Racing" set. I assume that it might be similar, but I don't know about the "Command Control" set.

The TCR set had 3 rails in each lane of the track. Each car had 3 positions for the 2 pickup shoes. You had to make sure that the pickups on the 2 cars weren't in the same positions. The tie rods were in contact with the armature shaft of the motor, which had a little rubber or plastic boot that spun against a flat spot on the tie rod and would run off one controller or the other, depending on the postion of the pickup shoes. When you switched lanes on the controller, the motor changed direction. It would kick the tie rod over to the right or left, which would turn the steering & make the cars change lanes. There was a dual gear on the rear end, which would run the car forward, no matter which direction the motor was spinning. The track had a little retainer wall, which kept the cars on the track. The chassis had an extended bumper, which stuck out beyond the body and rode against the retainer wall and kept the body from rubbing against it. When the little boot on the armature wore down, the car wouldn't change lanes any more. You always had to keep the car moving pretty good and try not to let it stop while in the middle of a lane change or it would loose contact with the rails and stall.

Does this sound something like your set?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had one when i was a kid and could never get it to work.


----------

